# Cracked Hooves



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

While trimming hooves of a small heard of (5) Alpine/Nubian's I noticed severe cracking and fraying of the outer wall in 3 pregnant does, one doe it was so bad her outer wall was 2/3Rd's gone . I didn't see any signs of infection, discharge or drainage. They are on Purina Noble Goat, hay, no minerals and their pasture is Bermuda been getting alot of rain and unseasonably warm , could this be from a mineral deficiency, fungal infection or ?

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Bump.

Dave: Why no minerals?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Mineral deficiency. They really need minerals, loose and available. Our hoof problems all ended when we went o copper bolusing and providing an adequate selenium supplement. So although our minerals conatin a bit more salt I am happy the does are getting adequate selenium. Our does and bucks step up on the fences though which does cause damage but only from hoof overgrowth to the frog. The hoof walls are good.
Tam


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Once I put regular hydrated lime down in the barn and let the goat walk on it without being raked/mixed into the barn floor. My goats ended up with horrible dry hooves that peeled away to the frog. It sounds like that herd needs minerals either way, though.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Can I use hoof check to tell if they are getting enough minerals? They won't eat any minerals, only baking soda. I take them out to browse for about an hour each day, they get Noble Dairy Parlor, alfalfa pellets and hay. The only thing I see on their hooves is an extra thin flap on the insides of the hooves. Is this an indication of a problem? dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Dorit said:


> Can I use hoof check to tell if they are getting enough minerals? They won't eat any minerals, only baking soda. I take them out to browse for about an hour each day, they get Noble Dairy Parlor, alfalfa pellets and hay. The only thing I see on their hooves is an extra thin flap on the insides of the hooves. Is this an indication of a problem? dorit


Dorit, try taking away the BS and only offer minerals. They are getting their salt from the BS. If you take it away, they should start eating the minerals.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

The thin flap on the inside of the hoof is normal, and you should be trimming that when you trim the rest of it.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I tried taking BS away and they still didnt eat minerals, so I returned it. I do trim the inside flap, needed to know if that was cracked hooves or not, thanks for response. dorit


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

You'll have to totally remove the baking soda. They only really need it out in the spring with the lush new grass. Yes, they do need the minerals. If mine didn't eat their minerals I'd be putting the recommended amount on their feed. 

My buck has horrible hoof walls and gets good minerals. His hoof walls peel back and break off. The frogs are great, rarely need to trim those at all. I rasp down the walls from the top of the hoof to get rid of all the broken and snarly pieces. A dremel is indispensible here...wish mine were not broken


----------

